# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Palletizing systems, EUROIMPIANTI S.p.A., industrial automation and robotics, Schio, Vicenza, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - EUROIMPIANTI S.p.A.

Home page - skilledgroup.com/products-category/robot-palletizers

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous pallet stacking by a Skilled 1000 forklift

Published on Mar 25, 2016




> The video demonstrates the localization and positioning precision of an autonomous Skilled 1000 forklift. Localization is performed without any external infrastructure, using only odometry information from wheel encoders and range data from the onboard NAV350 scanner. The navigation system is described in the paper Krnjak et. al., ICRA 2015.
> 
> Algorithm implementation is by the LARICS Lab, with support from Euroimpianti S.p.A. The research has been performed with support from the Europan Commission, within the EC-SAFEMOBIL project.

----------

